# Getting dragons to eat fruit/veg



## princessparrot (Oct 28, 2015)

Name pretty much says it all. How can I encourage my water dragons to eat more than live food like fruit, veggies and other sources of food? I've heard that they can also love dog food(I know my bluetongue and shinglebacks do). Also about how big should they be before I try to feed them other things(they're currently about 30cm full length) and how big should they be me fore I move them outside?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 28, 2015)

I use a tupperware container with most of the lid cut out




That way you can put the insects in with the veg and even if they don't wanna eat vegies they will inadvertently get mouthfuls of vegies. I have also used some earthworms mixed in to attract their interest.
You can rub some Vaseline on the underside of the lid to prevent woodies escaping.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 28, 2015)

Keep putting a small bowl in their enclosure every day, and make sure you make it nice and bright, with carrot, butternut, red capsicum and strawberries as examples. Just like beardies, the water dragons are attracted to the bright colours in the bowl.
If all else fails, hold back feeding the live prey for a day or two; they will smash the veggie then.
I wouldn't use dog food; instead try the chicken mince from a pet meat supplier; it should contain minced bone as well, which is good for their calcium intake. Our guys eat their veggies well, and smash the chicken mince once or twice a week, with crickets the other days.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok, thanks. I did try mixing some mealworms in with their greens but they didn't show much interest. I'll try some more colourful things


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 29, 2015)

Regarding their size, it's never too young to try different foods with them. And I'd leave it a little longer to put them outside, unless they're cramped for room. Do you mean an aviary?


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 29, 2015)

pinefamily said:


> Regarding their size, it's never too young to try different foods with them. And I'd leave it a little longer to put them outside, unless they're cramped for room. Do you mean an aviary?


Long term I was thinking an aviary but was thinking this sort of greenhouse thing I have on my veranda that my bluetongue lived in for awhile with some plants just so they can get use to it while they're still little And let them grow up abit more till they're big enough to move into my aviary setup

- - - Updated - - -

Ok so I caught one of them eating it today, hopefully the others start as well


----------

